# 2 new arrivals!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

2 new kittens came in to West Side Cats, yesterday, both girls! One was a chocolatey tortie, the other was a gawgeous lil silver tabby. At dinnertime they both started yeowling for food. I swear, girl cats have a POLITE YEOWL...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they sound so cute! Nothing cuter than tiny kittens when they know food is on the way!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I actually started a rumble, once. 1st time feeding at W.S.C. 

I saw stacks of cans in the clinic So...I started opening them and passing them out. Well, the less patient cats were like 'hey, when do WE get chow!?' Some big barn cats pounced and knocked aside 5 cats who were trying to eat from the same can, a calico swatted another cat upside the head, and suddenly I found myself in the middle of the ballroom blitz! The cat lady on duty showed me the proper procedure-the cans are emptied into big dishes, so the whole family can have a nice dinner!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, I can relate to that! I have learned my lesson during feeding times. I am so glad you enjoy volunteering at West End so much.


----------

